
Learning Curves: How Simple Splines Help Designers Model Complex 3D Forms - louis-paul
https://99percentinvisible.org/article/learning-curves-how-simple-splines-help-designers-model-complex-3d-forms/
======
jonfw
> “Will this trend lead to haptic computer modeling interfaces, as tactile and
> accessible as folding cardboard, molding clay, or bending a strip of wood?”

The most interesting point of the article for me.

I'd never really considered how intuitive/organic it can be for humans to
create three dimensional shapes, and how few of these techniques are in use
with 3d modelling (although I haven't had any experience with 3d modelling in
the last 8 years)

Splines are so intuitive that I remember using them pretty effectively in
elementary school. Can we get there with 3d modelling? What will that look
like?

~~~
kilpikaarna
Subdivision modeling with polygons is essentially the same concept as splines
(creating algorithmically smoothed shapes from a limited number of control
points). It's been around since like the 70s -- the Catmull-Clark (yes, those
Catmull and Clark) subdivision algorithm was invented in 1978! And it's been
the main way of creating 3D models for film and games since at least the mid
to late 90s -- ever since 3D workstations got powerful enough to display
polygon models in realtime and games started using normal mapping. For films,
the first major studio production to have made use of it seems to be Pixar's
Geri's Game, and Gollum from the LOTR trilogy is sort of famously held to be
the last character from a big movie to have been made with the older NURBS
modeling tech.

It's extremely powerful for organic objects like creatures, but complex shapes
and objects combining sharp and smooth features can run into problems with
polygon flow and topology where the smoothing algorithm will run into
problems. So I'm not saying it's the complete solution to what you're looking
for.

In the last 10 years it's been increasing replaced by digital sculpting
techniques, which make use of the same math but tend to get around the
problems by throwing a lot more polygons at them. Bundled with a suitable UX
there's probably a lot of potential for something elementary-school-level-yet-
powerful in those. Feature-wise the most powerful at the moment is ZBrush, but
the esoteric interface and workflow is probably preventing true mainstream
adoption. Seriously -- you thought Blender was unintuitive? But ZBrush is used
in like every game and animation studio, because nothing else comes close in
terms of tools and performance.

------
scooble
Unless I'm mistaken, in boatbuilding spline weights are used to hold wooden
battens on a drafting table. I've never heard of weights being hung from
splines to get curves, either when lofting or building.

~~~
adfm
Spline weights (aka "Ducks") are for 2-D drafting. Here's a link that shows
what they look like: [https://edsonmarine.com/products/boating-
accessories/spline-...](https://edsonmarine.com/products/boating-
accessories/spline-weights/)

And if you're curious to see what hung weights look like, check out Gaudí’s
Hanging Chain Models from 1889: [http://dataphys.org/list/gaudis-hanging-
chain-models/](http://dataphys.org/list/gaudis-hanging-chain-models/)

~~~
scooble
I'm familiar with both of those. What I've not seen is hanging weights used to
generate curves in boatbuilding, which is what's suggested in the article.

